# Your favorite plasmids



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

What were your favorite plasmids from both Bioshock 1 and 2?


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

Damn. You've exposed the fact I've played neither of those games T_T


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

i liked the one that made the enemies get attacked by the machines!
(can't remember what it's called though...)


----------



## Jelly (Feb 14, 2010)

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


Hated it.

I abused the hypnotize Big Daddy plasmid, as well as lightning. 
Wrench abuse with tons of tonics is the most fun though.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 14, 2010)

Hypnotize big daddy,  and incinerate!


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

My favorite 5:

Electro Bolt

Insect Swarm 3 (because they actually hurt people XDD)

Telekinesis

Hypnotize 2 (it's like enrage and hypnotize big daddy combined, when it's charged, you can befriend splicers and they help you fight...better than hypnotize big daddy because it lasts until they die...)

Scout (turn invisible and sneak up on enemies, lasts until you use a plasmid or get hit..useful when waiting for little sisters to gather ADAM)


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 14, 2010)

Incinerate! It's always fun to light them on fire and watch them flail around trying to put the fire out. 

Insect Swarm as well. Just fun to watch them clear out a room without you even being in it lol.


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2010)

Bees.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 15, 2010)

I mainly used tonics to beef up my strength (took down a bouncer with a wrench :lol
Although I do remember using telekinesis to throw dead cats at people.


----------



## Seas (Feb 15, 2010)

I got the sportboost, wrench lurker, and anything that would help increase the offensive capabilities of the Tommygun. 
And I also liked to sneak up on enemies and wrench 'em.
(That was in bioshock 1, didn't play 2 yet)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 15, 2010)

That one that I killed the little girl to get.
No, I don't really remember.


----------



## Kakik (Feb 15, 2010)

The bees, you cant not love the bees.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 15, 2010)

Lightning and then hit em wid a wrench XD


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 15, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> Lightning and then hit em wid a wrench XD


 
Its even better when you hit them with a drill to the face.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 15, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Its even better when you hit them with a drill to the face.


 
but but, i dont have bioshock 2, i is broke....WAAAAAAAAAAAH! oh well thats why im in college, makin lots o money in the future


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 15, 2010)

Only played Bioshock 1, but I loved Incinerate, setting things on fire never gets old, or if there was too much water around Electro Bolt. :3
For messing about Telekinesis and Target Dummy are always great choices. The latter also helps when you're low on health and need to make a quick getaway as well as causing distractions so you can get into an advantageous position.

I'd have used the Winter Blast one more, but my wrench was already powered with ice so I never really picked it even though it seems incredibly useful. o:


----------



## Envy (Feb 17, 2010)

The appeal of the Bees were not in it's usefulness, but in hilarity and awesomeness.

I seldom, if ever, found the bees useful. But they;re still my favourite weapon of any game.


----------



## Kero (Feb 17, 2010)

Bioshock 1: Electro Bolt and Incinerate (Yeah, I was pretty closed-minded.)

Bioshock 2: (single-player) BEEEEEEEEES!  Hey, they hurt and keep _Big Daddies_ busy! ...And Electro Bolt/Telekinesis.
(multi-player) BEEEEEEEEES!  ...And Telekinesis.  If only there was a way to combine them.  Some unholy... BEESKINESIS.


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 17, 2010)

Bees in both versions.

Though it's also fun to combine plasmids.
My favorite being an incinerate/shock bolt combo. Set them on fire, then watch them jump into a pool of electrified water. 
Also like the "Face the wrath of FLAMING BEES!" incinerate/bee combo.


----------



## TheSanitySapper (Feb 17, 2010)

I haven't played through 2 yet, though in 1, I mainly use the shock plasmid, as well as the freezing plasmid, considering they can be used for anything from stunning splicers, damaging electronics, etc.


----------



## Willow (Feb 17, 2010)

Envy said:


> The appeal of the Bees were not in it's usefulness, but in hilarity and awesomeness.
> 
> I seldom, if ever, found the bees useful. But they;re still my favourite weapon of any game.


If you get 'em to the third upgrade in BS1, they're pretty useful when fighting Big Daddies...because they distract them and actually do some damage...


----------



## nek0chan (Feb 17, 2010)

drill only tonic with lightning and call big sister 
pwn combination


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 17, 2010)

nek0chan said:


> drill only tonic with lightning and call big sister
> pwn combination


 
I found that the ice and drill combo worked better.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 18, 2010)

The Bees.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Bioshock 2:
I have never played it but I'm going to and I have watched the walkthrough.
My favorite plasmids are electrobolt and freeze(ALTHOUGH IT'S HARD).
I like immobilizing my enemies.
As for weapons, I kind of like the trap rivets. If you place them in a height that reaches head and in perfect position it's SUPER EFFECTIVE. I am a trap master.


----------



## nek0chan (Feb 22, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I found that the ice and drill combo worked better.



=[ i didn't like how freezing messed with there being bodies.
<3 loot even tho u don't need all that much money and stuff later on in the game


----------

